# Unspecified Error Message when copying large files



## daxrod (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello,

I am trying to copy a large folder (13 gigs) from my android phone to my laptop, via USB. The phone is set to transfer files and its something I've done many times before. Recently, however, the copying will seem to begin, the copy box appears on the screen, a few of the files will start transferring, but a few seconds into the process, an "unspecified error" message appears and the transfer stops. 

Does anyone have an answer for how to fix this issue?



Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU N2830 @ 2.16GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 8
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3982 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -2040 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 190775 MB, Free - 57847 MB; D: Total - 264544 MB, Free - 189432 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., X551MA
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

I assume you've tried restarting your phone and then try again?


----------



## daxrod (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes. Restarted the phone and the computer. Im stumpped


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

What types of files are you copying? Photos? Music, etc??


----------

